

Startup Advice: Cherish Your "Thank You" Notes - hdeshev
http://progstr.com/2011/11/startup-advice-cherish-your-thank-you-notes/

======
cstuder
Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?gcx=c&sourc...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=cache%3Aprogstr.com%2F2011%2F11%2Fstartup-
advice-cherish-your-thank-you-notes%2F)

